# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Redi

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 28-07-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 20-07-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Pres ndihmen tuaj....." (postuar 28-07-2003 nga jolanda)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21596

Titulli: "A Eshte Mire Qe Ne Shqiperi Te Futen Rrefugjate Nga Vende Me Te Varfera?" (postuar 28-07-2003 nga Sykaltri-GB-US)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21595

Titulli: "albanian not rythmic poetry" (postuar 28-07-2003 nga ermal :xhoker: )
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21584

Titulli: "Si levizni neper forum?" (postuar 28-07-2003 nga R2T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21583

Titulli: "A i pelqeni komplimentet?" (postuar 28-07-2003 nga Zonjusha)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21582

Titulli: "Si do ringjallet e Djathta Shqiptare?" (postuar 28-07-2003 nga Spartacus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21581

Titulli: "Iron Maiden Fans" (postuar 28-07-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21580

Titulli: "Bekimi i Perëndive!..." (postuar 28-07-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21579

Titulli: "Albania - Andrew Mueller" (postuar 28-07-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21577

Titulli: "Brenda teje" (postuar 28-07-2003 nga nitROSHI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21576

Titulli: "Zile, melodi për celularë" (postuar 28-07-2003 nga Tal Aga)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21575

Titulli: "Motrat Gjoni, sherr per Miss Globi" (postuar 28-07-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21572

Titulli: "Gjuha standarde shqipe dhe ardhmëria e saj" (postuar 28-07-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21571

Titulli: "Fjalët e huaja në Gjuhën Shqipe" (postuar 28-07-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21570

Titulli: "Hyrje e bibliotekës së Gjuhës Shqipe" (postuar 28-07-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21566

Titulli: "Propaganda greke triumfon në SHBA" (postuar 28-07-2003 nga BesnikRuka)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21565

Titulli: "VIP midis jush" (postuar 28-07-2003 nga VIP)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21564

Titulli: "Bruce Springsteen" (postuar 27-07-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21543

Titulli: "Optimist apo Pesimist?" (postuar 27-07-2003 nga GoDDeSS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21542

Titulli: "Pretendencat e Greqisë për Shqipërinë e Jugut" (postuar 27-07-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21540

Titulli: "Shqipja, gjuha që lindi gjuhët indo-europiane" (postuar 27-07-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21536

Titulli: "Sa realistik jane anetaret e ForumitShqiptar ?" (postuar 27-07-2003 nga miri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21532

Titulli: "Ftesa dasme." (postuar 27-07-2003 nga Loti i kristalt)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21529

Titulli: "Nje tregim me telefon" (postuar 27-07-2003 nga nitROSHI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21528

Titulli: "Studentët e huaj, pasione politike në Vlorë" (postuar 27-07-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21527

Titulli: "tri gjera shkatarruese e tri gjera shpetimtare" (postuar 27-07-2003 nga useid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21525

Titulli: "Ç'është feja dhe kombi?" (postuar 27-07-2003 nga useid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21523

Titulli: "Cili eshte Radiotelevizoni me i shikuar ne Kosove?" (postuar 27-07-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21521

Titulli: "Gjelosh Gjokaj" (postuar 27-07-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21514

Titulli: "Pergjaket Dashuria E Dy Te Rinjve" (postuar 27-07-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21513

Titulli: "Trupi më tha" (postuar 26-07-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21511

Titulli: "Jam cuditur nga &quot;shkencetaret&quot; shqiptare." (postuar 26-07-2003 nga miri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21510

Titulli: "OoOoPsS! Ja edhe një herë K. Eyez!" (postuar 26-07-2003 nga Karamel Eyez)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21504

Titulli: "Ja si me torturoi ushtria greke" (postuar 26-07-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21502

Titulli: "Sa orë gjumë bën gjatë natës ?" (postuar 26-07-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21492

Titulli: "Bota eshte e ndare ne lobe" (postuar 26-07-2003 nga useid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21490

Titulli: "Bashkëjetesa dhe vlerat e qytetërimit shqiptar" (postuar 26-07-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21487

Titulli: "Belgjikë, 240 vjet burg shqiptarëve" (postuar 26-07-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21484

Titulli: "Historitë tragjike të të mbyturve në puse e galeri" (postuar 26-07-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21483

Titulli: "&quot;Policët&quot; grabisin shefin e Rendit" (postuar 26-07-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21482

Titulli: "artani i shkrete  :perqeshje: " (postuar 26-07-2003 nga bukuroshe vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21481

Titulli: "Planeti i Kuq,Marsi, do te jete shume afer Tokes ne muajn Gusht!" (postuar 26-07-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21479

Titulli: "Na bashkoj kenga popullore" (postuar 26-07-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21477

Titulli: "Besimi, Veprat dhe Shpetimi." (postuar 25-07-2003 nga deshmuesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21474

Titulli: "Ke preferoni: Gjebrea apo Cako?" (postuar 25-07-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21472

Titulli: "matura 90-94 shkoder" (postuar 25-07-2003 nga NdocRroku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21471

Titulli: "Pejsazhe të Natyrës" (postuar 25-07-2003 nga Zonjusha)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21470

Titulli: "Kenga juaj me e preferuar" (postuar 25-07-2003 nga ...just me)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21468

Titulli: "Mos beni &quot;download&quot; muzike nga interneti me." (postuar 25-07-2003 nga miri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21467

Titulli: "Lara Fabian" (postuar 25-07-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21461

Titulli: "afeida" (postuar 25-07-2003 nga afeida)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21460

Titulli: "Pershtypjet e pushimeve ne Atdhe" (postuar 25-07-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21459

Titulli: "Histori me emra dhe emra pa histori" (postuar 25-07-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21455

Titulli: "Tekste këngësh popullore kushtuar gurbetit/mërgimit" (postuar 25-07-2003 nga Nuh Musa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21451

Titulli: "Foto Romantke" (postuar 25-07-2003 nga london_girl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21449

Titulli: "Dashuri me dy persona në të njëjtën kohë?!" (postuar 25-07-2003 nga Pink_Girl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21446

Titulli: "Fuqi Psikologjike!!" (postuar 25-07-2003 nga shkodrane82)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21444

Titulli: "Monodrame ...?" (postuar 25-07-2003 nga Studenti-Te)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21443

Titulli: "Mendime Çasti - Salajdin Salihu" (postuar 25-07-2003 nga Studenti-Te)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21441

Titulli: "Internet ne shqiperi" (postuar 25-07-2003 nga Akulli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21429

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: A i pelqeni komplimentet ?
 o 'po shume' (2 vota)
 o 'po me raste' (4 vota)
 o 'jo asnjeher' (2 vota)
 o 'edhe  po edhe jo' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21582

Sondazh: Sa realistike jane anetaret qe flasin ne kete forum?
 o 'Tregojne gjithmone te verteten.' (0 vota)
 o 'E verteta nuk kerkohet gjithmone por jam i/e kenaqur per aq real sa jane ata.' (0 vota)
 o 'Jo shume relistik.  50% Te Verteta 50% Jo Te Verteta.' (2 vota)
 o 'Aspak realistik.  Na mbyten duke treguar enderra qe i shikojne ose mendojne te shikojne ne te ardhmen e tyre  :buzeqeshje: ' (0 vota)
 o 'Nuk mund te gjykoj ngaqe nuk lexoj shume tema qe te kem nje mendim te sakte.' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21532

Sondazh: Cili eshte Radiotelevizoni ne i shikuar ne Kosove?
 o 'Radio Televizioni i Kosoves' (2 vota)
 o 'Radio Televizioni 21' (4 vota)
 o 'Koha Vision' (1 vota)
 o 'se di' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21521

Sondazh: Sa orë gjumë bën gjatë natës ?
 o '5 ore' (1 vota)
 o '6 ore' (0 vota)
 o '7 ore' (0 vota)
 o '8 ore' (1 vota)
 o 'S`me ben pershtypje' (1 vota)
 o 'Asnjehere nuk eshte e sakte' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21492

Sondazh: Ke preferoni: Gjebrea apo Cako?
 o 'Piro Cako' (0 vota)
 o 'Ardit Gjebrea' (1 vota)
 o 'Te dy' (1 vota)
 o 'Asnjerin' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21472

Sondazh: Përkthimi më i mirë nga
 o 'Ndre Mjedja' (1 vota)
 o 'Lame Kodra' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21410

Sondazh: PSE SHQIPETARET E KANE TE VESHTIRE TE FALIN NJERI-TJETRIN??
 o 'TE TREGOJNE BURERIN' (3 vota)
 o 'I QUAJTUR I PAAFTE' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21369

Sondazh: Ku do donit te jetonit te ardhmen?
 o 'ata/ato qe jane jasht  te ktheheshin ne shqiperi' (7 vota)
 o 'ata/ato qe jane ne shqiperi te dilninjashte' (1 vota)
 o 'nuk edi akoma se kam vendosur' (4 vota)
 o 'nuk me intereson kjo tem.' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21315

Sondazh: Si e kaloni kohen e lire?
 o 'duke lexuar' (0 vota)
 o 'ne plazh' (3 vota)
 o 'duke pushuar diku me familjen' (0 vota)
 o 'me shoqerine' (6 vota)
 o 'askund skam kohe te lire' (1 vota)
 o 'diku tjeter' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21267

Sondazh: a menoni se politika e rugoves do ta coje kosoven ne pavaresi te plote?
 o 'po ..' (7 vota)
 o 'jo.' (4 vota)
 o 's'kam besim' (0 vota)
 o 's'eshte i zoti' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21103


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

28-07:
 o microacid (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=318

28-07:
 o DRENI (34) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=460

28-07:
 o TATA (37) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=998

28-07:
 o miri77 (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1012

28-07:
 o ujku i vetmuar (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2804

28-07:
 o ari_sh (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3161

28-07:
 o Trimori (32) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3415

28-07:
 o detroit_248 (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3633

28-07:
 o Marcus (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4197

28-07:
 o jamktu (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5313

28-07:
 o dritani28_uk - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5668

28-07:
 o tironsjatr (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6420

28-07:
 o cela (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6893

28-07:
 o frida16 (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8617

29-07:
 o Klerinda (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=476

29-07:
 o Olta - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=655

29-07:
 o nerisa (6) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1261

29-07:
 o mejremja (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3721

29-07:
 o Elvis-BG (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7943

29-07:
 o vodafoni (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4690

29-07:
 o lover-boy (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4712

29-07:
 o Once upon a tim - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5332

29-07:
 o Shkodrane_BeBe (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5381

29-07:
 o wendy (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9394

30-07:
 o Aldo31 (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1006

30-07:
 o cristal - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1387

30-07:
 o eleminues (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2116

30-07:
 o shpendim (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2621

30-07:
 o sexxxyman (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3875

30-07:
 o Bajram (40) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4858

30-07:
 o petrit1 (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5027

30-07:
 o Mike007 (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5304

30-07:
 o babygirl (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5949

30-07:
 o elbasanllija (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6297

31-07:
 o kapitani (41) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1115

31-07:
 o riley (32) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1644

31-07:
 o anisa17 (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1727
 o CApKeNjA_GiRL (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2003
 o Tironce17 (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2261

31-07:
 o ruben (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2508


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 20-07-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 130 Anetare te rinj
 o 162 Tema te reja
 o 3,212 Postime te reja
 o 9 Sondazhe te reja

----------

